# SRC peptides



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm finally going to try running peptides for the first time. By looking through many posts it seems like SRC is the best place for the highest quality peptides.

however I'm a little confused. When I search for them it brings up 2 results.

SourhernResearchCo in the States

SouthernResearchCo in the UK

i was under the impression that the SRC everyone rates highly is based in the states... But the link to that site when I search does not open, are they still operating? Or have they a UK based site (the site I can get on) I just wanted to be clear as didn't want to order from the one which says its based in the UK, and the peptides not be the same quality etc.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I had an email from them the other day, something about database probs...dunno can't remember.

They are still going & they are very good. There is a better supplier but SRC will do for now.

Didn't know there was an SRC in the UK...that's new...& doubtful.

Have you read Pscarbs sticky & other great info on here? He knows his stuff about BB & Peps.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

IIRC the SRC UK site is just that, same company but just a localised site. Stuff still gets shipped from America.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If you're serious about Peptides though, then Toms really are the best without a doubt. Still got some in my freezer I haven't used...just remembered!


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

latblaster said:


> If you're serious about Peptides though, then Toms really are the best without a doubt. Still got some in my freezer I haven't used...just remembered!


Am I correct in thinking research peptides are legal so... would it be breaking the rules to give me a link to "Toms" peptides? If from your experience that these are the best for purity/quality etc, then I'd like to try them.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

1983wez said:


> Am I correct in thinking research peptides are legal so... would it be breaking the rules to give me a link to "Toms" peptides? If from your experience that these are the best for purity/quality etc, then I'd like to try them.


You'll have to join Datbtrue.co.uk & take it from there mate, I'm not being obstructive but Dat the forum boss wants it that way.

Yes, Peptides are legal for animal use!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/register.php is the place for Toms peps


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

latblaster said:


> You'll have to join Datbtrue.co.uk & take it from there mate, I'm not being obstructive but Dat the forum boss wants it that way.
> 
> Yes, Peptides are legal for animal use!!


You cannot just join Dats forum now you have to be referred then answer questions on why you want to join and using Tom's peptides will not be a good enough reason


----------

